

The Full Guide To Get Press Coverage For Your Startup - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2012/05/7-steps-to-get-press-coverage-for-your-startup/

======
herbig
A blog post from a startup guy, saying the number one thing to do for press
coverage is blog, posted to yc by that guy himself.

~~~
theDoug
At least it’s the full guide!

------
chikakicks
Wouldn't it be wiser to spend time and energy trying to get coverage within
your startup's domain rather than technology blogs? Obviously tech coverage
would be good for networking, funding negotiations but why is domain specific
coverage not even mentioned, surely it is vastly more important?

~~~
tferris
Yeah it's wiser and brings more traffic, links, etc. than one post on
TechCrunch. But being on TechCrunch is some kind of a label, it's good for
your reputation, especially for upcoming fundings.

------
localhost3000
Make friends with a writer. Particularly one of the opposite sex. Ask them to
write about you. Works every time.

~~~
huhtenberg
Do tell more.

------
mituljain
Great post - what a lot of people forget - or don't do well is to highlight
and show-off the press they already received. This was also missed in the
article. Writers tend to think along similar lines and if you can show that
there are others writing good things about you - and can present a log of
what's been said in the past - it gives journos a great starting point for
their next article about you or your startup. The guys at Presstler are
working on an interesting solution for this - providing automated Press Pages
- www.presstler.com

------
gjulianm
They're pretty good (although I think I read them before here on HN), except
maybe the seventh.

Trying to be on press every month is pretty optimistic. You should also take
into account that writers cover news that are interesting to their readers. A
minor change, a new feature, usage stats... they don't get usually covered for
new/small startups because they're not so interesting to their readers.

Also, you can be annoying if you start to send non interesting pitches every
2-4 weeks, so take care with that.

------
shashanbhag
Was wondering what a person should do if working on a startup while holding a
full-time position and is being followed by colleagues on twitter.

~~~
rmATinnovafy
Market directly to your prospects.

This PR stuff is just a waste of time for small startups. You should market
like the local pizza joint and not like a Fortune 500 company.

I'd like to hear from your troubles. Drop me a line? email is on my profile.

------
greghinch
How about, create something actually useful and share it with some people? So
much intelligence and time is wasted in this community on gimmicks and a big
marketing push to just try and make an easy buck

~~~
nicksergeant
Some of us who genuinely create useful things (as evidenced by existing users)
still have a difficult time getting traction in the PR world, myself included.

It's a frustrating realization that crafting a thoughtful and engaging product
isn't enough to "make it big". A lot more to the story, but still.

The web startup scene + typical tech blogs is an old boys' club - all that
matters is who you know. And that's why it's all bullshit.

~~~
jasonshen
Are you aware of the what the "old boys' club" really is?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_boy_network> \- "social and business
connections among former pupils of male-only private schools".

Techcrunch was founded in 2005 (most of those private schools are 100+ years
old) and often publishes articles by people who cold email them. Yes, knowing
a reporter helps, but all those people are pretty accessible over email and
twitter and ultimately tech blogs are pretty much the furthest thing from an
"old boy's club".

Yes, it can be frustrating to have to pitch your startup or product and get
rejected or just ignored even when you know it in fact is really good, but
that is simply the nature of press. This article is trying to help you get
more press with less struggle. Give it a try.

Deciding that "it's all bullshit" might make you feel better temporarily but
it is not going to get you any closer to your goals.

